
Professional Matching: Never Network Again. Welcome to Listee - Listee
http://www.Listee.net
======
Listee
Listee matches people, opportunities, employers, and jobs all with each other.

------
mdragonpkf
Invite list? In 2020, really? Startups need to start letting people in without
needing an account or at least not a pre-registration

~~~
Listee
Hi, thank you for the feedback. The only reason We created this landing page
was to create buzz around our idea and service. I agree as well, but we’re
trying to collect user feedback from the idea; things people see in the
service & of course an email. We’re also launching another page for a much
larger audience. It’s really just to dip our feet into the water and see what
people think. Thanks

